# Easter Bonnets



## SOOOSKA (Mar 6, 2007)

Well Easter is just around the corner, so Ithought we should be getting the Easter Bonnets out for ourBabies. And have them model them for everyone.

I just finished making this one for Daisy Mae. (She hopes Mr Tumnus likes it):heartbeat:

Now I have to make some forthe rest of the Gang.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Haley (Mar 6, 2007)

Tumnus and I think she looks gorgeous! :inlove:

I need to find some Easter hats! Did you buy yours or take it off a doll? I love the cut out ears, its such a good idea!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 6, 2007)

I actually made it. I used felt.

:bunnydance:Susan


----------



## Haley (Mar 6, 2007)

Im impressed! Im gonna have to look for something, Im not that talented


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 6, 2007)

Angel would look great in an Easter dress and bonnett, but, my husband would kill me for torturing her.:shock:

I'll look around, he he.:hyper:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 7, 2007)

:inlove:That's so adorable Susan!!

And that hat is so cool!:great:


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 7, 2007)

Susan - next year, I am going to have to orderEaster Bonnets from you from my guys!! Daisy Mae is SO cute.Charlie wants her to know that if her heart wasn't already with Mr.Tumnus, that he would consider her as a sweetheart (but don't tellMisty - she would kick his butt!).

_________
Nadia


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 8, 2007)

awesome!!!!!!!!! I better get cracking anddesign something for Bangbang, I can almost hear her screaming"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## ratmom (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh how cute is that, my hubby would flip if Ibought another hat to put on wilbur. He always tells me I treat himlike he's a girl LOL.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 8, 2007)

OK so here's another Easter Bonnet I justmade. It was suppose to be for Jackie but her head is toobig, so Daisy Mae got it. I will have to make another one forJackie.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Haley (Mar 8, 2007)

I cant believe what a good girl she is! She just sits there looking pretty!

Tell her Tumnus thinks she looks foxy in pink!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 8, 2007)

So I just made one for Jackie, it's a bit big. She really doesn't like to sit still.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 8, 2007)

And another one.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow, those are awesome 

I can't imagine trying them on Cookie or Cream though, because theynever stay still. xD You have no idea how many blurry pictures I haveof them. Haha


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh My Goodness!!! Those are soadorable. I wish my buns would wear hats. AlthoughI definately couldn't make them. I can't even sew a darnbutton hahahaha. I'm not crafty that way!! Thoseare awesome Susan!

Crystal


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 8, 2007)

hahahaha of these are great!!! I love the expressions on their faces


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 9, 2007)

Your buns look adorable in those hats! My bunny's jealous!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok, so here's another one of Jackie in a "New" Easter Bonnet. She really doesn't like to sit still.







Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 14, 2007)

Aww now that's just too cute! hhaha I love it

Crystal


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh man...I wish I could get that purple one for Tiny. Not that he'd be willing to wear it....but I could try!

Peg*

SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Ok, so here's another oneof Jackie in a "New" Easter Bonnet. She really doesn't liketo sit still.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh Susan, I love the hats. Thank you so much forposting those pics.They are all so adorable. Im putting DaisyMaes pic as the background on my computer. She is such a doll!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 15, 2007)

Jackie is adorable in that hat!:bunnydance:

You are sooo talented Susan!

Peg, Tiny in a purple hat? That I would love to see!! hehe


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 17, 2007)

OK so here's Wilbur in his Easter Bonnet. He wasn't liking the photo shoot too well, he moved in most of the pictures.







Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's Buttercup with his Easter Bonnet.



Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 17, 2007)

And the second one, I think I should take a picture with a lighter back ground. I better let him relax first he wasn't so thrilled with his last sitting.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Mar 17, 2007)

The hats are beautiful and so is your Bunny! aww how cute..


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh those are so cute!! I love the ears sticking out of the hats. Too Cute!



Crystal


----------



## Michaela (Mar 17, 2007)

:great:

They look so cute!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2007)

Tiny is getting an Easter hat thanks to Susan.....I'm dying for it to get here.

The only problem is I've overheard Miss Bea and Puck planning to stealthe box before Tiny can see it. I think they want to try it on first...

Should be interesting- Tiny will probably tell about it in his blog.

Peg*

Michaela wrote: *


> Peg, Tiny in a purple hat? That I would love to see!! hehe


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm only posting the BEST two pictures here so I don't clutter thisthread - the "bloopers" will go in my lionhead thread and Tiny's thread.

I need to do more photos too - but I was fighting a headache and justnot up to messing with two grumpy bunnies that got woken up from napsto get their photos done...









THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU Susan for the adorable hats....I'm dying to try out the baby one on some babies..

Peg

Edited to add: CRUD! She still had some yogurt on her nosefrom when I gave her some a bit ago...and I never noticed. She doesn'tget it often but I gave her a bit and she dove into it like it was justawesome....and I didn't realize she'd gotten it up almost in hernose....

So I'm going to clean her nose up and redo the photos!


----------



## gwhoosh (Apr 1, 2007)

It's not an Easter _bonnet_, but I hope Ican post this here anyways? (If not a mod is welcome to remove it,thank you!) But here is our Easter picture, my baby's first Easter ^_^






(Thank you to Runestonez for the idea of using build-a-bear accessories!!)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 1, 2007)

What a beautiful Bunny you have there.I'm glad you posted it here, we need to see lots more Easter picturesof all the cute bunnies on the forum.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 3, 2007)

Easter is fast approaching, please post all your Babies Easter pictures here.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm going to try to take more Easter Bonnetphotos this week. I may try to get BooBerry to cooperate (ha ha ha).She's Miss Bea's daughter....and is bigger.

She gets her own way - even when Tiny is around.

Yep...should be interesting!

Peg


----------



## Haley (Apr 3, 2007)

Im jealous! Im going to try and get some photos this weekend. Tumnus is going to hate me


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Imjealous! Im going to try and get some photos this weekend. Tumnus isgoing to hate me


Ha Ha. 

Come on Tumnus, show ussomethin:bow.


----------



## clarkdef (Apr 4, 2007)

I like the hat ideas, I think Luey needs a hat. Anyone got any manly ideas for a boy rabbits hat for easter?


----------



## DustyBunny (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh, those are so cute! I wish I could put a hat on Dusty. He'd hate me though lol.

Amy &amp; :bunnydance: Dusty


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 5, 2010)

I remember these Easter Bonnets!!! I wonder if Susan still has the photos that have long since disappeared?

Does anyone else have Easter Bonnet Bunnies?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok as requested here are the Babies in their Easter Bonnets.

Daisy Mae






In her Easter Dress






Another Bonnet






Buttercup






Jackie






Wilbur






Daisy Mae






Jackie






Daisy Mae






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 15, 2010)

That last picture of Daisy Mae reminds me of the Mad Hatter from Alice in Wonderland. It's the floofy hair and the red eyes that does it! (Daisy Mae is MUCH cuter than the Hatter, though!)


----------



## Sweets (Apr 5, 2010)

wow all the bunnies are so cute with their easter bonnets!!
I have an easter pic of Sweets, hope it's ok to post here =)

Sweets munching away on his parsley with the lil lindt bunny....:inlove: (Sweets is wearing the ribbon from another lindt bunny)


----------

